# Crawling Zombie Mechanism



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is my web page of the project in its "bare bones" state.

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/zombie_pnut.html

It is radio controlled with 2 motors so you can control the crawling.

This started after seeing Dave's version here Crawling Skeleton pictures by DaveNTracy - Photobucket

He has better closeup pictures than I do and shows the basic principle of how the crawling motion is produced.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

that is truley awesome! How much did it cost you to build?


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

That is seriously awesome Bourno! Great job. I think I'm gonna tackle one of these. You have inspired me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you planning on a "How To?"


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That is really good. I'd love for Mr. Wicked to build one for me. I showed him the link last night...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I love it. Waaay cool. 

Oh great, another thing to add to my already full list of stuff I want to do.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent work Bourno. That's another good one


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

That is the coolest thing I've ever seen... ever.


----------



## born2haunt (Aug 29, 2005)

That is cool. I can see that would be a lot of fun to operate. Were did you get the motors. I have two zombies That have neck & mouth movement with servos that I operated with a RC car transmitter and it was a blast.Most fun I had on Halloween yet. I have to make one of these. 
Great Job
Thanks
Frank


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thats is sooo frickin cool b. So did ya get more motors yet? I'm still waiting for you to build me one. lol.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That is really intense! With some high end rechargeable batteries, you're going to have a blast with that. Maybe even have him dragging some intestines behind him would really add some horror to it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That mechanism is outstanding! Excellent work.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is gonna be geat, thanks for posting!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Simply amazing, Bourno! Please, please post a how-to!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Most impressive.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Answers in order of questions:

Cost: the gearmotors were from Surpluscenter.com when they had them in stock. They were $15 bucks a pop I believe. Unfortuneately, they don't have them in stock any longer and I only got the 2 back then. I did a quick internet search for 50-60 rpm DC gearmotors and saw a source that looked like them, but they wanted $35 each. I will search around some more.

I used a speed control which was around $40, but a person could use a couple servos to activate a set of switches instead which would makes things less expensive. I don't think being able to run in reverse will be feasible in grass anyway, but it is fun on a floor.

You would most likely run a 4 channel RC radio on 75 or the 27 Mhz range. Not sure if there would be a cheap RC toy out there to run it instead.

Other parts are some aluminum bar stock, a couple of swivel joints and some scrap wood laying around.

I would say mine has somewhere around $210 worth of parts including the RC setup with speed control and custom Nicad battery as shown in the video. I robbed the electronics from a different hobby that I did a couple years ago.

For a How-to, not sure when I would get around to one. Dave's photobucket page shows some good close-ups on his. Mine, just uses 2 motors (and about 10 times the rpm) for control instead of the 1 motor that he used shich would only gave his a straight line run movement.

Here is that discussion from halloween forum on Dave in the Grave's version that got me around to finally building my own version: http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=51056


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

THANKS for all the compliments too. I hit the Quick Reply too soon before adding that.


----------



## charisma (Feb 26, 2013)

hi friend, where i buy the motors ? can you help me.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

The motors I got several years ago are not listed at Surplus Center anymore.

I believe it was either a side window or seat motor. These on ebay may be good to use. http://www.ebay.com/itm/321131265970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## charisma (Feb 26, 2013)

bourno said:


> The motors I got several years ago are not listed at Surplus Center anymore.
> 
> I believe it was either a side window or seat motor. These on ebay may be good to use. http://www.ebay.com/itm/321131265970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Thanks, sorry to bother you, but could you specify the speed control and connections to turn it on the radio receiver, and where to buy them


----------

